# My shrimp disappeared



## mitchelllawson (27 Nov 2011)

A week ago, i bought 12 RCS from my lfs, I did water change today 80% water change today because I wanted to re-scape my 65G. I always check the bucket before I chuck it out the window so theres no possibility in me throwing them out the window. I put a sponge over the filter intake so they havn't been sucked up, there were no fish in the tank so that rules that out. I honestly can't think what could of happened too them, anyone ever had this experience? Was a waste of £36 :/


----------



## basil (27 Nov 2011)

80% water change.......sorry to say but the chances are they are hiding in shock somewhere. Thats way too much in one go. 10-30% is more like it.

Hope they are ok!


----------



## mitchelllawson (27 Nov 2011)

I usually do 25% every 2 weeks, just did a 80% too re-scape it.


----------



## Radik (27 Nov 2011)

So 2 weeks ago? Usually bacterial infection (because of new bacteria in your tank for the shrimp) then dead one by one until all gone. Did you have some fish in tank before? Usually you have to start total fresh tank for shrimps or place them to quarantine and get them use to existing tank bacteria. And fresh start means removing existing bacteria good and bad from substrate (boil) or filter media (boil) and wash all plants properly and being left or all pretty new.

And I am saying because I had exactly same issue and not once until I figured it out. Sometimes it happens sometimes does not.


----------



## mitchelllawson (27 Nov 2011)

Thanks Radik, could be what it is.


----------



## Dincho (29 Nov 2011)

How are your nitrate levels? High nitrates make shrimp very prone to infection!


----------



## chrisjj (29 Nov 2011)

I tend to agree re set up for shrimp, but rcs are pretty resiliant shrimp, so hpefully they are just hiding - which they are very good at.  But either way, £36 for 12 rcs?????!!!!! I'd have given you about 80 for that much!!


----------



## mitchelllawson (29 Nov 2011)

I know how ill be buying off in the future!


----------



## basil (29 Nov 2011)

They do tend to be more expensive from LFS. There are some very good shrimp and shrimp related products to be had on ebay though. You should pay between £0.75 and £1.00 on ebay per shrimp.

Go for one of the experienced shippers on there such as andygemma, freshoutwater and winezita are all very good and pack well and ship prompt.


----------



## logi-cat (29 Nov 2011)

should of rescaped the tank before you bought the shrimps


----------



## FishBeast (15 Dec 2011)

How did you acclimate them?  The single most thing which has led to me killing a ton of shrimp was not giving them time to slowly adjust to the water perameters in my tank. These days I do it over 2 or more hours of putting small amounts of water into my bucket with the shirmp in it from my tank  every 30 mins. Haven't lossed a single shrimp since.

If you didn't acclimate adequately then the missing shrimp probably died and where cleaned up by the surviving shrimp. I have seen shrimp clean up their dead in a matter of minutes.

Good luck!


----------

